# Drywall being delivered during rain



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the load would be covered if the weather warrants. I've been on plenty of jobs where the drywall was delivered in the rain - don't remember it ever causing an issue.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as the boards are still paired, they're paired face-to-face, so you'd only need to make sure the back dries out before using. If they're using a crane, they must be lifting more than one pair at a time, so the number of back faces that could get wet would be limited, right?


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

The wisdom of guys who’ve done it.

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

It's boomed in standing on the 4ft edge not flat& usually in hacks of 30 pieces. Your supplier should have a policy of covering the load when poor weather dictates. 

There were times when I cancelled delivery due to rain & only once in 25yrs I had a supplier have to come get the drywall they stocked in rain, at their request to keep their schedule, & I wouldn't accept it. Moisture & drywall don't mix


----------

